# Hair turning white.



## ChicoChico (Dec 31, 2012)

Chico is going on 10 months. When we got him he had a stripe of white hair on his head. Now that he is getting older the hair on his head is turning very white and the stripe is gone. It seems to be getting worse and spreading down the back of his neck. I read somewhere that this can be a health issue and due to diet. About 3 months ago we changed him over to Acana, he used to be on Royal Canin. I'm not sure if its getting worse because of the food or just because. Has this happened to anyone else's Chi? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry for not being able to help you on this but I am having the same issues with Milo... Around his neck area there are some white showing.... He is on Orijen.. and Acana... Due to availability on the island... I switch and mix his food...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ghis+Milo (Jan 28, 2013)

Ooh and his only 9 months

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't see how improving the quality of his diet can affect the colour of his fur. It is normal for puppies to change colour as they mature, why in particular is this bothering you? Do you have a picture?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel is 2 1/2 years Los and his color is changing! His chin is getting white, he's getting some brown streaks around his hindquarters and his white feet are getting black spots. 

All dogs, I believe change color as they age, not just to turn white from aging! We had a shi-poo that we got from the rescue at about 5 months old. He was white, with a beautiful black mask and ears, and just a few large black spots on his back (his pic is in an album on my profile). Well as he aged, his black spots spread! And multiplied lol! I figured some dogs just change color as they get older! He was healthy! He lived to be 16!

I wouldn't worry about it as long as he isn't sick!


----------



## ChicoChico (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks! I was just concerned that it may be health related because people comment on it all the time so I thought maybe it wasnt normal. Thanks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

